# Bone Bruise



## tammynghc (Dec 15, 2011)

Hello, I need help coding bone bruise, lateral femoral condyle, right knee.  Anyone that could help me out on this I really appreciate it.  Thanks.


----------



## ajs (Dec 15, 2011)

tammynghc said:


> Hello, I need help coding bone bruise, lateral femoral condyle, right knee.  Anyone that could help me out on this I really appreciate it.  Thanks.



924.11 Contusion of lower limb, knee.  Can't bruise the bone without also bruising the surfaces above the bone.


----------



## jgf-CPC (Dec 15, 2011)

We use 924.9 for bone bruise/contusion


----------



## ajs (Dec 15, 2011)

jgf-CPC said:


> We use 924.9 for bone bruise/contusion



It is also good, but since we know the location it would be better to use the more specific code.  924.9 is for unspecified contusion.


----------



## tammynghc (Dec 16, 2011)

*Bone Bruise Replies*

Thank you guys for your help.  I was looking too deep.  Didn't think about the surface, trying to code it exactly as it stated. 

Tammy Cook, CPC
Appalachian Regional Hospital
Beckley ARH - SWVC
Clinical Coder II


----------



## daedolos (Mar 22, 2017)

Any updates on this as ICD-10CM has rolled out since?

Peace
?_?


----------

